# 1986 300ZX HID Headlights



## mtlittleton (Jan 8, 2014)

So i have recently bought a 1986 300zx 2+2 as my first project car. I want to try and keep the car looking as stock as possible but i want to upgrade a few things to work like new car. The headlights that are on my car are the original sealed bulbs from by in the 90's and i would like to upgrade them to an HID set but i can't find a clear answer online on how to install them or if a kit will work with my car.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

mtlittleton said:


> So i have recently bought a 1986 300zx 2+2 as my first project car. I want to try and keep the car looking as stock as possible but i want to upgrade a few things to work like new car. The headlights that are on my car are the original sealed bulbs from by in the 90's and i would like to upgrade them to an HID set but i can't find a clear answer online on how to install them or if a kit will work with my car.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


Give DDM Tuning a try. I have them on my beater truck and they work great. Call them so they can set you up right. DDM Tuning : HID Kits


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe the 84-86 Z31 headlights are an odd size. Most HID setups I've seen are custom housings.


----------

